# Sie stellte es vor den König hin



## MOMO2

Sie stellte es vor den König hin

Ella lo apoyó delante del rey ?

He mirado en el diccionario de WR pero no logro entender las explicaciones y no sé cómo debería traducir esta frase.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Cluelesa

Sie stellte es vor den König hin =

(Ella) lo puso delante del rey.

La palabra _hin _no hay que traducir... a lo mejor es importante tener en cuenta lo que el "*es*", (= la cosa que pone) es para saber si *lo *es correcto como pronombre.


----------



## MOMO2

Cluelesa said:


> Sie stellte es vor den König hin =
> 
> (Ella) lo puso delante del rey.
> 
> La palabra _hin _no hay que traducir... a lo mejor es importante tener en cuenta lo que el "*es*", (= la cosa que pone) es para saber si *lo *es correcto como pronombre.


 
Ok. Pero el "*hin*" que no se traduce ¿se usa cuando el verbo expresa un movimiento hacia un lugar, o un estado en un lugar?

Gracias. Para *es* abro otro hilo. Hay que respetar las reglas.


----------



## litelchau

El verbo es _hinstellen_, cuyo prefijo separable se va  al final de la frase. Entre _stellen_ y _hinstellen_ hay una diferencia de matiz difícil de entender para mí. El prefijo _hin_- resalta el movimiento de acercamiento al rey y eso es difícil de reflejar en español. Por eso Cluelesa propone no traducirlo.


----------



## Alemanita

Trataré de explicar un poco los matices.

El verbo stellen por si sólo no se usa.

Ich stelle die Tasche auf den Boden. (Pongo el bolso en el suelo.)

Er stellt den Besen in den Schrank. (Pone la escoba en el armario.)

Stellt die Stühle zurück! (Volved a poner a las sillas en su lugar.)

Pero si se da el caso de que alguien coloca una cosa (de forma erguida) y punto, se usa con 'hin':

Ich stelle die Tasche hin. (Pongo/Deposito el bolso - no importa dónde, lo paro y listo.)
Er stellt den Besen hin. (Pone/Deja la escoba, parada, de pie.)
Stell den Stuhl hin! (Pon la silla, es decir, no la mantengas en el aire, ponla en sus patas.)

Espero haberles ayudado.


----------



## MOMO2

litelchau said:


> El verbo es _hinstellen_, cuyo prefijo separable se va al final de la frase. Entre _stellen_ y _hinstellen_ hay una diferencia de matiz difícil de entender para mí. El prefijo _hin_- resalta el movimiento de acercamiento al rey y eso es difícil de reflejar en español. Por eso Cluelesa propone no traducirlo.


 
Entiendo. Es como el verbo que significa "¡Ojo!" Auf passen, pero digo "Pass auf!".



Alemanita said:


> Trataré de explicar un poco los matices.
> 
> El verbo stellen por si sólo no se usa.
> 
> Ich stelle die Tasche auf den Boden. (Pongo el bolso en el suelo.)
> 
> Er stellt den Besen in den Schrank. (Pone la escoba en el armario.)
> 
> Stellt die Stühle zurück! (Volved a poner a las sillas en su lugar.)
> 
> Pero si se da el caso de que alguien coloca una cosa (de forma erguida) y punto, se usa con 'hin':
> 
> Ich stelle die Tasche hin. (Pongo/Deposito el bolso - no importa dónde, lo paro y listo.)
> Er stellt den Besen hin. (Pone/Deja la escoba, parada, de pie.)
> Stell den Stuhl hin! (Pon la silla, es decir, no la mantengas en el aire, ponla en sus patas.)
> 
> Espero haberles ayudado.


 
Sí me has ayudado. Hasta otra
Momo


----------

